

Problem Solving with Algorithms and Data Structures - arrowgunz
http://interactivepython.org/courselib/static/pythonds/index.html

======
LeafStorm
I love the idea behind this project. I think Python is a superb language for
learning programming, and the implementation of algorithms and data structures
is not discussed enough in the Python world.

However, I'm not a big fan of the fact that all the collection ADTs are strict
ports from Java, with far too many getSpam/setSpam methods and not enough
__double_underscores__.

~~~
bnmnetp
Thanks for the comments. I'm one of the authors of the book (Miller). Although
I wouldn't say that the ADTs are strict ports from Java, I would say that
because we teach Java in our next class that was definitely in the back of our
heads. Now that we are online, I could definitely see moving in the direction
you suggest to make this interesting to a wider audience.

------
mcintyre1994
As a computer science student whose learning these in Java, thankyou so much,
these are some of the best notes I've seen.

One thing that would be really useful would be time/space efficiency in big-O
notation, but I'm not sure that would necessarily benefit the audience you're
going for?

